# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Naar de psycholoog

## Nikky278

Heyhey,

Het gaat de laatste tijd niet fantastisch met me, mede omdat ik moeite heb met het uiten van mijn gevoelens en heb te veel op mijn bordje op het moment. Ben nooit echt een prater geweest. 
Maandag heb ik mijn eerste (intake) gesprek met een psycholoog, maar heb geen idee wat ik kan verwachten. Ben wel al eerder bij maatschappelijk werk geweest en daar heb ik eigenlijk zeer weinig aan gehad.
Ik heb absoluut geen ervaring met psychologen, dus vraag me een beetje af wat nou het grote verschil is tussen die twee. Waarom zou een psych me wel kunnen helpen, als het bij mw niet lukte...?

Heeft iemand ervaring met psychologen, hoe ze te werk gaan enzo? Want wil me graag een beetje voor kunnen bereiden op wat er gaat komen...

Xx Nikky.

----------


## Earth

Een psycholoog zal je eerst je verhaal laten vertellen en gaan hun theorie daarop toepassen, het kan ook dat hij/zij een paar tests op je gaat uitvoeren.
Hun gelijkenissen en verschillen kan ik niet opnoemen omdat ik geen kennis over een mw heb.

Er valt niets voor te bereiden, ik vind ook dat praten tegen een psycholoog is "hetzelfde" als praten tegen een goede vriend die een beetje raar kan doen :P.

Groetjes

----------


## Nikky278

Ben gisteren bij de psy geweest. Wat een vragenvuur zeg. Een uur lang... Volgende week heb ik het tweede gesprek, met een andere psycholoog, geloof dat ik dan weer zo'n lijst vragen krijg. 
De voorlopige diagnose is dat ik een "aanpassingsstoornis" heb, volgens hen goed te behandelen... Als uit het gesprek volgende week dezelfde diagnose komt, kan ik binnen twee weken beginnen met de behandeling. Dus dat is wel snel. Bij mw moest ik in eerste instantie een paar maanden wachten...
Hoop dat ze me volgende week kunnen zeggen wat die behandeling dan precies inhoudt, want kan me er nog steeds niks bij voorstellen... Praat namelijk niet echt makkelijk...

Maar ja, ik zal het wel merken denk ik. In ieder geval bedankt voor je reactie  :Smile: 

Xx

----------


## Earth

Ik zou volgende week goed onder hun neus duwen wat die behandeling exact inhoudt, dan zul je het wel te weten komen  :Smile: .

En een paar maanden wachten is zeker niet niks dus de psycholoog is wel een goede uitweg.

Veel suiker eten voor dat je ernaar gaat dan zul je wel kunnen volgend  :Wink: .

Ik wens je nog veel geluk met je behandeling!

Earth

----------


## Petra717

@ Nikky, 

Praten met een psychologe.. het uitten van gevoelens en alles wat er bijhoort, moet je leren. 
De psychologe moet jouw vertrouwen winnen, jij moet leren je open te stellen, de woorden te vinden, niet bang zijn... Bij de psycholoog hoeft je niet bang te zijn dat je iets verkeerd zegt, of dat je een keer in huilen uit barts. Daar mag dat, jouw psychologe is er straks om jouw te helpen! En dat kan alleen als jij degene vertrouwd, als jij je kan open stellen. 
Het zal niet makkelijk zijn... eerst zal je door een diep gat gaan.. Maar langszaam zal je eruit klimmen, met soms weer een val naar beneden en daarna weer vooruit. Het kan ook voorkomen dat je een keer helemaal weer terug valt en je daarna snel kan "hervatten". 

Wil je voor volgende week mee geven, maak je stand punt duidelijk, dat je wilt weten wat het behandelingsplan exact inhoud. Maak je hoofd leeg voordat je erheen gaat, zodat je open staat voor wat komen gaat, wees niet bang om te antwoorden ook al is het in halve zinnen/woorden. Het al een grote stap dat je deze "drempel" over bent gestapt! Vanaf nu zullen de "drempels" misschien niet altijd lager zijn, maar wel makkelijker om over heen te stappen! 
Meid, je mag TROTS op JEZELF zijn!!

Wat zijn jouw verwachtingen, voor de bezoeken aan de psy? Wat hoop je er te kunnen halen? 
Ben benieuwd.

Heel veel succes volgende week! 
Laat je ons even weten? 

Warme groetjes, 
petra

----------


## Petra717

@ Nikky,

Hoe gaat het nu met je? 
Loop je nog bij een psy?

knuffel, 
petra

----------


## Nikky278

Het gaat beter. In het begin was het erg moeilijk, en heb nog af en toe een dip, maar doe nu alweer drie maanden zonder psy... Als ik het idee heb dat het de verkeerde kant op gaat, moet ik weer een afspraak maken. Maar voor nu gaat het  :Smile: 

Xx

----------

